# Spectral Illusions Haunted Holidays Sale!



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

It's Black Friday and Cyber Monday all rolled into one, so if you want to add a Spectral Illusion[/URL] to your stocking, now's a good time.

Go to Spectral Illusions, pick out your effects and save!
Save 15% on all of our effects if you use this code at checkout: 49BM720U
Save 20% on 3 or more effects if you use this code at checkout: 4W911640 

This sale expires Monday, December 2 at midnight EST.

Happy Haunting!


----------

